# Great New Invention?



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't you wish you invented this  
Kinda makes you wonder what they'll invent next 

Butt Out tool makes field dressing easy  

Proper care of harvested animals in the field is essential to having quality, great-tasting game. 

Cutting around and removing the anal canal on deer is a necessary step in field dressing that is difficult and potentially dangerous, often resulting in contaminated meat. 


With Hunter’s Specialties new Butt Out big game field dressing tool, hunters can quickly and easily remove the anal alimentary canal on deer and deer-sized game. 


At the start of the field dressing process, the tool should be inserted to the handle into the deer’s anal cavity, then turn it approximately 1-1/2 turns  and use the handle to pull out a 10-inch section of the deer’s intestine, which can then be cut off.  Then the rest of the field dressing job can be done quickly. 


The Butt Out is light and compact; making it easy to carry in the field and it can be easily cleaned and disinfected for re-use.


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 18, 2007)

Good god I hope a couple of choice members here never get their hands on that tool............


----------



## tgriffin (Feb 18, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Good god I hope a couple of choice members here never get their hands on that tool............


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 18, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Good god I hope a couple of choice members here never get their hands on that tool............


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 18, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Good god I hope a couple of choice members here never get their hands on that tool............



Definately not something you'd want Sharpshot taking to school


----------



## packrat (Feb 18, 2007)

*new tool*

if that things got a reverse on it, it'll put Preparation H outta business


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 18, 2007)

I think this is the easiest derail I have implemented to date...


----------



## packrat (Feb 18, 2007)

*de-rail*



scooter1 said:


> I think this is the easiest derail I have implemented to date...



Give a kid a match and tell him not to light it.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 19, 2007)

packrat said:


> if that things got a reverse on it, it'll put Preparation H outta business



We do have some sickos in this forum


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 19, 2007)

With Video:

http://www.deer-e-ere.com/index.html


----------



## packrat (Feb 19, 2007)

*video*

AFTER WATCHING THAT I KNOW I DON'T WANT ONE. THINK I'LL STICK WITH THE OLD POKE AND CUT METHOD. SHOULDA NAMED IT "CHITLIN HITCH"


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

Is it really that hard (or "dangerous") to do it the old way?


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 19, 2007)

AAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH......

I'M BLIND......................I CAN'T BELIEVE I WATCHED THAT......


AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard Roark (Feb 19, 2007)

I quit cutting around the anal hole years ago.  I no longer cut the H bone either.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 19, 2007)

THAT BOY AINT RIGHT.WHEN YOUR DONE DO YOU JUST STICK IT BACK IN YOUR POCKET FOR THE DRAG OUT.


----------



## Ouachita (Feb 19, 2007)

Saw 'em for sale at the buckarama last year.  Didn't think they were necessary then, and still don't.  I figure the pretty boys who can't even clean their own game, much less field dress it, would find it interesting though.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Feb 19, 2007)

*The Dumb Ones....*



Ouachita said:


> Saw 'em for sale at the buckarama last year.  Didn't think they were necessary then, and still don't.  I figure the pretty boys who can't even clean their own game, much less field dress it, would find it interesting though.



They most likely would just pull out the bowel, cut it off, and then let it fall back inside.... I'm sure you can then guess just how much benefit that is going to be.  

To me, the "common-sense" thing to do would be to tie the cut end in a knot before I released it. Otherwise, what would be the purpose of even bothering with it to start with.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## GrunterHunter (Mar 4, 2007)

Now I know what I'm getting my Mother-in-Law  for X-Mas.


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 4, 2007)

GrunterHunter said:


> Now I know what I'm getting my Mother-in-Law for X-Mas.


You hate your father-n-law that much????


----------



## GrunterHunter (Mar 4, 2007)

Nope, just the mother!!!!!!!


----------



## addictedtodeer (Mar 4, 2007)

How does removing only 10" help?
Saw the video, He cut it off and put the other end back in, it will now drain the rest of it into the cavity?
I'm confused!?


----------



## packrat (Mar 4, 2007)

*HELPFUL OR HARMFUL*



addictedtodeer said:


> How does removing only 10" help?
> Saw the video, He cut it off and put the other end back in, it will now drain the rest of it into the cavity?
> I'm confused!?



IMO it doesn't help. I'm a firm believer in leaving the exit door attached. The Lord designed it with perfection, and man ruins it by trying to perfect it. Go figure?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't even gut my deer,cut the backstraps out,work around the pelvis bone.Nothing inside the body cavity I want


----------



## all ducked up (May 15, 2007)

that is some messed up stuff!!


----------



## Jayrod (May 16, 2007)

Why just pull 10" out and cut... why not pull like 20 ft out and cut...just wondering.  Maybe they'll invent something you can stick down the deers throat turn it a couple o' times and remove the rest of the inards  When you get through with the sani-gut procedure... stick it into the does ear hole cavity turn it twice and you have an instant deer drag pull handle 

Heck before long we may not even need to carry a knife or rope to the with us 

Jayrod


----------



## W4DSB (May 16, 2007)

a crooked finger serves the same purpose !!!


----------



## Dub (May 16, 2007)

W4DSB said:


> a crooked finger serves the same purpose !!!



Oh my....op2:


----------



## SakoL61R (May 16, 2007)

W4DSB said:


> a crooked finger serves the same purpose !!!



  Just what I didn't need to read!  Prolly have nightmares about the prostate check on my yearly physical coming due.....

BTW, I'll pass on the "tool" as well.


----------



## whitworth (Jun 1, 2007)

*One look by a school administrator,*

and you could guarantee, a long prison sentence for some school kid carrying it.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 1, 2007)

"other purposes"  There are people  in buckhead placing orders by the dozens.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 1, 2007)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> "other purposes"  There are people  in buckhead placing orders by the dozens.



I may need to delete this thread.


----------



## Count Down (Jun 21, 2007)

By far the funniest thread on this forum!


----------



## whchunter (Jul 6, 2007)

*Tooooooo Much*



Dub said:


> Oh my....op2:


----------

